# Does my husband even love me?



## Liveeitup (Jan 24, 2011)

I have been married to my husband for a year and a half, our three year anniversary of being together is approaching in Feb. We currently don't live together and never have. He lives with his sisters, and I still live at home with my parents. The reason for this is because I'm trying to save up so we can move in together, but it seems as if he doesn't care to do so. My husband is mostly concerned with going out with his friends, and not thinking about a future with me. When I try to talk to him, he doesn't answer, or respond. When I try to share my feelings, he doesn't say anything. He would see me cry and upset and not even try to console me. When I'm sad, he gets angry at me. He curses, shouts, and is very disrespectful at times. The reason why we even ended up married is because I wanted to help him get his green card, but he didn't even care about that. He never asked me to marry him, I was the one who brought the marriage idea to him. I was the one who was more concerned about all the immigration paperwork, he could care less. He claims he loves me, but doesn't talk to me, doesn't put me first, doesn't even try to show me that he cares. He is 30 years old, and doesn't seem to understand that he is getting older and needs to grow up. I have tried over and over to make things work, but it seems I am the only person who wants anything to work. He always promises to treat me better, but never does. I'm tired of crying and feeling like ****. I want to be happy, I want to have children one day, but I don't see that happening with him anymore. He works an off the books job, but now he has his green card, he won't even go and look for a stable job. No matter how I try to talk sense into him it comes through one ear and goes out the other. I'm so tried of feeling like the little bit of life I have left is being sucked out of me by him. He doesn't compliment me, barely says anything nice to me. It's almost like he just doesn't care about me. He says that I complain for everything, and everything can't always go my way. But the thing is that, it never goes my way. The only time he is nice is when I'm totally fed up of him, and I stop seeing him and talking to him. Then he knows how to be sweet and do all the things that I ask of him, but once he gets comfortable, it's right back to his ******* ways. Is this love?


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

No that is not love. First things first. Don't have any children. Drop him like a hot rock. Then set about figuring out why you allowed yourself to be in this "relationship" so that it does not happen again in the future.


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

I completely agree with vthomeschoolmom. She took the words right out of my, uh...keyboard. lol


----------



## moonangel (Jan 19, 2011)

You should get out of the relationship. I don't know how you can love someone who doesn't love you at all.


----------



## Orion (Jul 17, 2010)

vthomeschoolmom said:


> No that is not love. First things first. Don't have any children. Drop him like a hot rock. Then set about figuring out why you allowed yourself to be in this "relationship" so that it does not happen again in the future.


:iagree:
The only thing that I would like to add is that he has really done you a favor by showing who he really is. This is because you want children but do not have any with him. I could not imagine the kind of father that he would be. You really dodged a bullet.


----------



## Liveeitup (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you for your responses, I really needed the truth. I keep kidding myself for some reason, hoping that maybe one day he will change. But you all are right, he doesn't love me. Point blank.


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

If you need another voice here...NO, he doesn't love you. When a man really loves you, you won't have to ask the question. You'll KNOW.


----------



## Shiksagoddess (Jan 20, 2011)

Does he love you? I doubt if he even likes you.

Cut this dead weight loose and go find the life you deserve.

- the shiksagoddess


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Run! Please run! Do not let him back in your life, work on yourself and what allowed you to get in a relationship with someone who treats you so poorly and cares so little about his future.


----------

